# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Открыто голосование VI Международного конкурса "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"

## Mazaykina

[IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5741517.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG]

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!*

*VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок"IN-KU Amazing Dance" - 
"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2016"*

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!

**Начинается голосование!!!**
Победителем зрительского голосования станет тот участник, у которого будет наибольшее количество, 
**просмотров, лайков и комментариев** на канале Youtube. 

Голосуйте за лучшие номера!
Поддерживайте ваших коллег, друзей и участников.
Комментируйте понравившиеся видео, ставьте лайки на канале Youtube!

**Подсчет голосов начнется 15 сентября 2016 года.*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

приветвсем (09.09.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

Janna156 (28.08.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

Janna156 (28.08.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

Valenta (17.08.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

Елена23265987454562 (19.09.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------

Кoshka-мр-р (12.09.2017)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Валерия Вержакова



----------


## Mazaykina

*102. "Барыня-сударыня"*

----------


## Mazaykina

*103. "Весёлая гусеница"


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*104. "Аппарат".*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
105. "Кашу!" 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*106. "Дети войны".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*107. "Пузырьки лимонада". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*108. "Матрешечки".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*109. "Тальяночка".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*110. "А у нас на севере". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*111. "Русская пляска".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*112. "Еврейская сюита".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
113. "Вдоль по улице широкой".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*114. "Царевна". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*115. "На палубе".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
116. "Шарики воздушные". 


*

----------

tanuha (19.08.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*117. "А мне бы..." 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*118. "Золотая Хохлома". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
119. "Памяти павших".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*120. "Музыкальный сундучок". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
121. "Матушка-Россия".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*122. "Охотники за привидениями". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*123. "Память".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*124. "О, моя Россия".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*125. "Казахский танец "Оймактар".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*126. "Молитва".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*127. "Нарифон - древо жизни". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*128. "Радуга".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*129. "Вальс цветов".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
130. "Цыганка". 


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*
131. "Казачата".


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*132. "Увезу тебя я в тундру". 


*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*133. "Бабочки".*

----------

